#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Acesso ao SQL lento via VPN

## taniam

Olá pessoal!

Estou com um problema

Acabo de configurar uma VPN l2tp/ipsec para aceder ao sistema de gestão da empresa que usa o gestor de base de dados SQL server (ODBC).

O desempenho está muito ruim, tenho uma conexão ADSL de 4Mega.

Isto é pior quando me conecto a VPN usando Wireless, quando o uso o cabo de rede as coisas melhoram
Será que o problema está com a minha Internet? Ou tenho que mexer mais alguma coisa no router Mikrotik?

Aguardo vossa ajuda

----------


## magnorm

> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Estou com um problema
> 
> Acabo de configurar uma VPN l2tp/ipsec para aceder ao sistema de gestão da empresa que usa o gestor de base de dados SQL server (ODBC).
> 
> O desempenho está muito ruim, tenho uma conexão ADSL de 4Mega.
> 
> Isto é pior quando me conecto a VPN usando Wireless, quando o uso o cabo de rede as coisas melhoram
> ...


Bom dia,
Tenho cliente com acesso semelhante e mesmo com link com alta velocidade fica lento.
Tecnologia antiga. Ideal é ter uma máquina na rede local para acesso rdp ou usar o goglobal.

Algumas empresas de software já informam que não é viável e já dão essa mesma solução

Espero ter ajudado

----------


## taniam

Obrigado

farei isso

----------

